# Imac 233 mhz



## Tesla (Aug 24, 2009)

I am a long time Amiga and PC user, and have always wanted to get my feet wet on a mac without spending too much cash.

I recently picked up a Imac cheap, the 2nd version with the upgraded video and the 233 Mhz chip.

It presently has OS 9.1 on it, and from what I have googled, it seems like I could install  OS 10.3.9

From what I understand, legacy Mac OS's are considered public domain, IE, free, and I found a copy of it. It is a DMG file. My problem is, is that I wish to burn a image to update the Imac. I think I need to burn it as a bootable ISO, is this correct? Of course, my other problem is is that I will need to burn it on a PC. Any tutorials or help? I have tried MagicIso and MagicDisk, but I just can't get them to do the job. Since I know at the present so little about the Mac, please straighten me out if I have made a mistake in my knowledge. 

Regards,

Gene


----------



## Jesse714 (Aug 24, 2009)

No, your wrong, OS X Is NOT free- What you have done is committed piracy. Lol.

You'll need to use disk utility.
And burn it to a CD.
Your iMac won't run it very good though.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 24, 2009)

> From what I understand, legacy Mac OS's are considered public domain, IE, free, and I found a copy of it.


As Jesse714 stated, this is a misunderstanding on your part.  No Apple operating system going back as far as OS 8 (and possibly farther) is considered "public domain" nor "free."

While it's nothing personal, the rules of the forum prevent discussion of that, blah blah blah, you know the drill.  Rules is rules.

Barring the fact that the image has been pirated, to burn any DMG file to a CD/DVD on Windows, you would need to research programs that have support for DMG files (cough, Nero, cough).  Ideally, though, the DMG is best burned on a Mac.  Try your hardest to find another Mac with a CD-R or DVD-R and at least OS X 10.3 and use the "Disk Utility" application.


----------



## #1 Rhapsody (Aug 24, 2009)

Do you know how much RAM it has?  I had a iMac G3 first gen 233MHz a while ago with 96MB RAM.  I ran Mac OS 9 and Mac OS 10.1 pretty well on it.  It was actually very useful except that websites didn't show that well.

For web browsing in OS 9 you can try Classzilla .  It is pretty cool.

Agg23


----------



## Tesla (Aug 24, 2009)

for the prompt reply. One of the reasons I came here is to find out if using an earlier verson of the OS is legal. I know now. I guess I will look for a legal copy.

Regards,

Gene


----------



## Tesla (Aug 24, 2009)

Do you know how much RAM it has? I had a iMac G3 first gen 233MHz a while ago with 96MB RAM. I ran Mac OS 9 and Mac OS 10.1 pretty well on it. It was actually very useful except that websites didn't show that well.

For web browsing in OS 9 you can try Classzilla. It is pretty cool

I have been using Classilla, it does work well, thanks. Unfortunately, my imac only has 32mg of ram, and 6 mb of video ram. Anyone know of a good source of an upgrade? And how far can I go? is 96mb the max?

Thanks!

Gene


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 24, 2009)

Tesla said:


> for the prompt reply. One of the reasons I came here is to find out if using an earlier verson of the OS is legal. I know now. I guess I will look for a legal copy.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Gene



All OS' up to System 7 are public domain, they even have them for downloading on Apple's website. So that puts you out of the picture for public domain though.



Tesla said:


> Do you know how much RAM it has? I had a iMac G3 first gen 233MHz a while ago with 96MB RAM. I ran Mac OS 9 and Mac OS 10.1 pretty well on it. It was actually very useful except that websites didn't show that well.
> 
> For web browsing in OS 9 you can try Classzilla. It is pretty cool
> 
> ...



512 MB I believe is the maximum you can have. You can find pretty good prices here.


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 24, 2009)

System 7.5.3 is free for download from Apple, and you can also download the 7.5.5 update to take it up to that version.  Anything after is still pay-for.


----------



## Jesse714 (Aug 25, 2009)

I think i did read that OS 7 Was free
Regardless- Other than that- *No* version of _OS X_ is *free*


----------



## nixgeek (Aug 25, 2009)

Jesse714 said:


> I think i did read that OS 7 Was free
> Regardless- Other than that- *No* version of _OS X_ is *free*



Well, the 10.1 upgrade was free.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 25, 2009)

True dat, but now we're entering the realm of "free ?= public domain."

Just because it's free doesn't mean it's public domain, and just because it's public domain doesn't mean it was free.

It's Tuesday, people... too damn complicated for a Tuesday.  My head hurts.


----------



## icemanjc (Aug 25, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> It's Tuesday, people... too damn complicated for a Tuesday.  My head hurts.



Yah I thought you were supposed to be sleeping!? This will totally mess up your sleeping schedule!


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh, schnap!  Busted... 

The sound of nixgeek ribbing with technicalities must have awoken me...


----------

